# Do you resemble your avatar?



## bubbasdad (Jan 27, 2013)

Just happened to notice, as I get older, I am looking more like my avatar....   

And I've only had 3 beers


----------



## nate379 (Jan 27, 2013)

Would take some pretty damn good drugs for someone to think I look like my avatar


----------



## bubbasdad (Jan 28, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Would take some pretty damn good drugs for someone to think I look like my avatar


 
Maybe I wasn't clear - Do YOU think you look like your avatar?   That might be a lower standard.


----------



## fossil (Jan 28, 2013)

No, I don't believe anyone would ever confuse the two of us.  Well, that may depend on the beers or the drugs.  But I, personally, have no trouble whatever discerning between the two.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok, well I'd have to be on some good stuff to think that was me. 




bubbasdad said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear - Do YOU think you look like your avatar? That might be a lower standard.


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Some folks swear they see a man and a woman in my avatar. But he's clean shaven and I am not.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes ...........


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been called a gearhead once or twice.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 28, 2013)

bubbasdad said:


> Just happened to notice, as I get older, I am looking more like my avatar....
> 
> And I've only had 3 beers


 Imagine what you are going to think after you finish the next 3..............LOL


----------



## Thistle (Jan 28, 2013)

Not until early April when I'm clean shaven again.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, and a hearty "Beezleminbleforgen" to my brethren from Benyuzarrr 7


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 28, 2013)

No . . . I don't think I look like a dog . . . and I certainly am not an Autobot or Decepticon capable of transforming into a fire engine . . . or am I? Autobots roll out!


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 28, 2013)

Only in my imagination.  On the internet no ones knows when your a newt.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes. My name is Forster. I practice dentistry in the Nation. Also, veterinary arts. And medicine, on those humans that will sit still for it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2013)

My avitar is a photograph of me. I want to change the thing but every time I do people carp that they want me to put it back.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't look like my avatar, I look more like the man behind his voice.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 28, 2013)

No, but my stove does...


----------



## fossil (Jan 28, 2013)

I s'pose I could swap out my avatar pic with a snapshot of myself...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 28, 2013)

Some say I do.


----------



## mfglickman (Jan 29, 2013)

No I would not say so...


----------



## HollowHill (Jan 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes... Sigh...


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, spittin image.


----------



## btuser (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a little taller.


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2013)

No, it's much hotter looking than I am.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 30, 2013)

No.


----------



## Halligan (Jan 30, 2013)

You can see me in my avatar if you look hard enough.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't look like my avatar, but I can tell ya I put my entire HEART AND SOUL into that avatar......so, in a technical sort-of way, I am my avatar.....


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm starting to! Prolly why the wifey has me on a diet?


----------



## tbuff (Jan 31, 2013)

My avatar looks more like the mailman...


----------



## tbuff (Jan 31, 2013)

fossil said:


> I s'pose I could swap out my avatar pic with a snapshot of myself...
> 
> View attachment 91344



You're bringing sexy back


----------



## tbuff (Jan 31, 2013)

begreen said:


> Some folks swear they see a man and a woman in my avatar. But he's clean shaven and I am not.


I can actually see that!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorta. I no longer wear the BLUE Patriot Guard Riders hat. I wear the MAROON of the Ride Captains...Plus the chin hair has grown back in for the winter...


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 2, 2013)

Sort of, except most of the time I'm more clean shaven, and I don't have a red toque.


----------



## burnham (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes and no.  That is the ONLY time I wear leather.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm really a brunette


----------



## Dune (Feb 3, 2013)

begreen said:


> Some folks swear they see a man and a woman in my avatar. But he's clean shaven and I am not.


 
Is she wearing a bikini?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been known to get my foot stuck in my mouth, but it doesn't usually require cobbler's tools to extract it...


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great replies in this thread. Kinda reminds me, though, that I started a project a long time ago and never got around to doing MORE avatars of me looking like other forum members. I suppose I should think about doing that again. It was fun.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2013)

Some say I do


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Great replies in this thread. Kinda reminds me, though, that I started a project a long time ago and never got around to doing MORE avatars of me looking like other forum members. I suppose I should think about doing that again. It was fun.


Still waitin' for the spoof on SmokinJay's avatar with the Wild Thing and a 6" piece of pine.  Don't forget the shorts.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 21, 2013)

I only wish.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeap, looks exactly like me.


----------



## Boog (Feb 22, 2013)

Its the real McCoy.  Going to keep rotating in fresh avatars from "The Life of Boog".


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't generally wear green


----------



## bogydave (Feb 22, 2013)

Only the eyes.


----------



## fossil (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been referred to as being "dumb as a stump", but nobody's ever accused me of being "sharp as a Fiskars".


----------



## Blue Vomit (Feb 23, 2013)

After a rough night... Absolutely.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm a walking nightmare
An arsenal of doom
I kill conversations as I walk into the room
I'm a three line whip
I'm the sort of thing they ban
I'm a walking disaster boy 

I'm a bag full of hot stuff

This little light of mine .....


----------

